# [Hopefully] My Final Choice



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

He looks like a nice horse, and he's very cute. There is something about him I don't like, but I think it's the rider more then the horse.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

The riders are horrible lol, the horse would probably do much better with someone that can ride....I like him, do you have any confo shots of him?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If you're willing to spend time with him, I don't see why he couldn't do what you want him to! He seems to get hotter as the video goes on, but he is a TB. Very pretty and looks ver willing to please.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Katze said:


> The riders are horrible lol, the horse would probably do much better with someone that can ride....I like him, do you have any confo shots of him?


On his ad ;D

And yea, he'd be a project, for sure! But I'm up for it


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hm, I would try him. He looks pretty tolerant since his riders have ugly hands and pull him down a lot. If he can do automatic changes, and jump a horizontal 2'3-2'6 course without going nuts, then I think he's worth the price. Good luck!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely try him. not a huge fan of his movement but as others have said, his rider is not helping him any.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If anything, he's probably a very forgiving horse as evidenced by his keeping his cool while being ridden so poorly. Can't hurt to try him out and see if he has a good mind.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

If/when I go, I'll definitely take pictures so you guys can see how he looks with me.  Hopefully I ride a little better than the riders he's accustomed to. haha I can only hope!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely looks like a project,grant it the rider isn't doing him any good.If he has been ridden like that all along you may have to go back to retraining in basics before you try to go ahead in his training.:-(


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, and if he's difficult (but I still like him) I'll probably negotiate the price..


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think he is super cute. He looks like he has a ton of potential if you are willing to put the time into him. He looks like he has been rushed through his training. He runs into the canter, and doesn't really use any part of himself. They try to jump him, but he doesn't know how to lengthen or collect which shows when they try to take him down a jump line. If you do get him, spend a lot of time on the flat before working him over fences. That being said... I think he's overpriced. You could find a tb with this amount of training for a lot less. In my area horses like this go for 500-1500 (I live in upstate NY). If you do have your heart set on him go try him out and see how open they are to negotiating a price.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

pepperduck said:


> I think he is super cute. He looks like he has a ton of potential if you are willing to put the time into him. He looks like he has been rushed through his training. He runs into the canter, and doesn't really use any part of himself. They try to jump him, but he doesn't know how to lengthen or collect which shows when they try to take him down a jump line. If you do get him, spend a lot of time on the flat before working him over fences. That being said... I think he's overpriced. You could find a tb with this amount of training for a lot less. In my area horses like this go for 500-1500 (I live in upstate NY). If you do have your heart set on him go try him out and see how open they are to negotiating a price.


That's the plan! lol


----------



## sopheria (Nov 2, 2011)

If you want him go for it you can take any horse and make it whatever you want in time. My pony i have for sale atm was a driving horse that we made a hunter/ trail horse.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I quite like him, I agree that he could benefit from a better rider and may need to be retrained a bit if he has been ridden like that all along. I couldnt open the ad on my computer and couldnt see the confo pics but if they look good then I would go try him out. He seems like he has a decent mind on him.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's the confo shots:

























Yea, I really like him.. hopefully I can get out to try him..


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

I really really like this horse as a prospect! He's very cute, and obviously has a very levelhead if he can put up with those riders... In a picture on his ad, he had a pretty nice tuck with his legs O/F, and would be SO much better with a riders that would work with him & correct his problems. He needs work on getting more collected & bringing his nose in(if he's OTTB the sticking the nose out problem is common IMO, I've seen in many) and his transitions, and working with ground poles until he's solid with that, and then starting the jumping, honestly he needs almost completely retaught to jump.. But I really do love this horse, especially since you'd be willing to spend the time to fix it, so definately give him a try & possibly try to get a trial out of them! I wouldn't say that's a bad price, he'd be a nice hunter, he has a flowly, flat-kneed trot & nice canter as well, although with the pretty ill training he's had, I would try to get them to lower it, if possible.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

OOh, I like his pics! Did you try him out yet?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I really like this guy too. For this tolerance....the riders were awful! I definitely think he is worth a try, but not sure he is worth the $$. I am also now in upstate NY, where TB's who are gorgeous are nearly free. as the trainers leave for FLa. Actually a friend of mine in MD was just GIVEN one who looks a lot like this guy at Charlestown.

Don't forget to ask Star. She knows your ability. We do not. She is an EXCELLENT one to have on your side.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I havent gone out to see him yet.. I want to make sure my pony has a home for sure before I make a final decision.. I will definitely have her help me.. Amy (the barn manager) has been a big help, too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good plan. Amy wasn't there when I was-Sandra was. I have known her for years too.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, she's fairly new.. She wasn't there last year when I came out to look at the place (but ended up having to go somewhere else) but she's been there since I started boarding.


----------

